# White oak burl. What should I do with it?



## walkonthebeach (Mar 27, 2010)

Its about 5 feet wide.(guessing).Is it worth anything?


----------



## c5c7c9 (Mar 28, 2010)

I vote for a beer mug shaped hot tub


----------

